# Passende Grafikkarte zu i5 2400  - Was w?re das Optimalste?



## sauerlandboy79 (14. November 2020)

Ich hab für meinen Sohn einen Refurbished-Rechner für ganz kleines Geld erworben.
Eingebaut sind ein i5 2400, 6 GB RAM und eine 128 GB SSD. Vornehmlich zu Schulzwecken gedacht, falls dort früher oder später ein Corona-Fall auftreten und die ganze Schule geschlossen werden sollte.
Die Schüler wurden bereits mit dem Umgang von gewissen Lern-Portalen und Inhalten vom Schul-Server vertraut gemacht, zumindest ein kleiner Schritt in Richtung digitaler Unterricht, weswegen auch entsprechende Hardware daheim vorhanden sein sollte.

Ist auf jeden Fall schnell genug, Surfen läuft damit fix, das Arbeiten klappt ohne lange Ladezeiten. Aber natürlich würde mein Sohn auch gerne damit spielen wollen, ich werde ihn aber noch bis zu den Ferien etwas hinhalten. Schulstoff geht nunmal vor.

Was dem Rechner fehlt ist noch eine dedizierte Grafikkarte, und ich bin nicht ganz sicher welche sich am besten mit oben genannter CPU kombinieren lässt ohne dass eines davon zum Flaschenhals wird.

Welche GPU würdet ihr empfehlen um das Optimalste aus dem System zu holen? Im Moment liebäugle ich mit einer GTX 660ti o.ä. zu nem relativ ähnlichen Zeitraum erschien wie der i5 2400.


----------



## svd (15. November 2020)

Ah, ich mag diese Rechner gerne. 
Ist es ein SFF-Gehäuse, welches nur halbhohe Grafikkarten zulässt, oder normales ATX?
Persönlich würde ich sowas wie eine GTX1050Ti anpeilen, einfach nur, weil sie keinen zusätzlichen Stromstecker benötigt,
denn die Netzteile dieser OEM-Rechner sind generell eher knapp bemessen. GTX1650 wäre natürlich noch feiner, ist aber leider auch deutlich teuerer.

Falls du einen 6-pin-PCIe-Stecker über hast, würde ich vlt. eine GTX960 oder RX560 (4GB, bis max. 70-75€) nehmen. 
Stärker und natürlich teuerer wären dann eine GTX1060 (3GB) oder die RX570/RX580 (4GB), da würde ich aber auch unter 100€ bleiben wollen.

Wenn's wirklich nur günstig sein soll, ist die 660Ti aber wohl in Ordnung, hatten ja beide die Jetstream gehabt. Der 2400 kann aber definitiv mehr als die.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2020)

Von der Leistung her würde IMHO selbst eine 300€-Karte die CPU nicht überfordern. Eine GTX 660 Ti ist an sich viel zu schwach für das, was ein i5-2400 könnte. Aber am Ende musst du natürlich auch wissen, wie teuer die Karte sein darf ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2020)

svd schrieb:


> Ah, ich mag diese Rechner gerne.
> Ist es ein SFF-Gehäuse, welches nur halbhohe Grafikkarten zulässt, oder normales ATX?


Ein gewöhnliches ATX. Wenn auch kein Schönes - Tegra -, aber ich hätte eh noch ein chiceres Gehäuse auf dem Dachboden das leer steht. Spiele mit dem Gedanken das Innere des Rechners im Weihnachtsurlaub dahin zu platzieren, dann steht Junior seinem Vater diesbezüglich nicht arg hinterher. ^^^


> Persönlich würde ich sowas wie eine GTX1050Ti anpeilen, einfach nur, weil sie keinen zusätzlichen Stromstecker benötigt,
> denn die Netzteile dieser OEM-Rechner sind generell eher knapp bemessen. GTX1650 wäre natürlich noch feiner, ist aber leider auch deutlich teuerer.
> 
> Falls du einen 6-pin-PCIe-Stecker über hast, würde ich vlt. eine GTX960 oder RX560 (4GB, bis max. 70-75€) nehmen.
> ...


Ich weiss nicht... Mir scheint eine 1000er-GTX völlig überdimensioniert, allein weil der Arbeitsspeicher mit 6 GB nicht wirklich ausreicht damit das ganze System angenehm flutscht, auch weil ich nicht vorhabe weiteren oder größeren RAM zu besorgen.
Und vom Preis will ich gar nicht reden, lohnt für seine Bedürfnisse eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Von der Leistung her würde IMHO selbst eine 300€-Karte die CPU nicht überfordern. Eine GTX 660 Ti ist an sich viel zu schwach für das, was ein i5-2400 könnte. Aber am Ende musst du natürlich auch wissen, wie teuer die Karte sein darf ^^


Finde ich nicht. Du vergisst die 6GB RAM, schon das schränkt das mögliche Leistungspotential ein, und ich habe nicht vor den Speicher zu erweitern. Einer 1000er-GPU, aber nur 6 GB RAM? Das macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Du vergisst die 6GB RAM, schon das schränkt das mögliche Leistungspotential ein, und ich habe nicht vor den Speicher zu erweitern. Einer 1000er-GPU, aber nur 6 GB RAM? Das macht keinen Sinn.


Es gibt genug Games, denen 4GB reichen. Die Frage ist, was man denn spielen will. Mit der CPU gingen jedenfalls auch noch neueste Games, und selbst wenn 8GB ab einer gewissen Spiel-Klasse wichtig wären: 2GB DDR3-RAM kosten 10€...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2020)

SO, hab mich für ne 750 ti entschieden. Die hat keinen Extra-Stromstecker nötig und war für nen guten Kurs ganz in meiner Nähe zu bekommen (konnte ich praktischerweise heute abholen),
Eingebaut, getestet... Schnurrt und läuft wunderbar. Dann kann sich Junior in den Weihnachtsferien daran ein wenig austoben.

Ach ja, und natürlich wurde alles in ein besseres, bereits vorhandenes und optisch ansprechendes Gehäuse versetzt. Hach, was hab ich das Schrauben und Kabelverlegen vermisst... ^^


----------

